# Pedders XA Coilover Dampers



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

For those of you with the Pedders XA Coilovers, I am curious what everyone is running for your Bump/Rebound. Right now I have mine set in the center at 15 Clicks of the 30 available. I feel like back of the car is much stiffer than the front. Just curious of what others are running and find to be somewhat comfortable before I go ahead and remove rear wheels so I can adjust the rears again. Right now with it winter I don't have the car extremely low. Basically the perches are near their highest settings which is almost a 2in drop from factory. 

Let me know what your running for front/rear.

*Front:* 15
*Rear:* 15


Thinking of trying somewhere around 5-8.. But looking for others input that have Pedders as well..


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I run 50 psi in my stock tires. Front is +6 from full soft and rear is +3 from full soft, IIRC.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks GMMilwright. I just adjusted them to Front +8 and Rear +5 yesterday, and it felt much better. Maybe I will try your setup as well. Only takes 2 mins to adjust them. I run my tires at 40PSI, still on the Firestone FR710's. Soon upgrading to Goodyear Eagle GT's I think, so that might make the ride a little softer as well.. I don't mind the ruff setup, but I'm sure the Fiance' will bitch about it next time she gets in the car. Luckily it isn't often LOL..


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but im wondering how you like your pedders coilovers? Any issues with them?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

ive got no complaints with mine.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

These are probably the best Coil-overs for the Cruze after the 2 germans. (Bilstein PSS and KW 1-2-3)

I loved mine until this winter, both my front shock broke in a super cold day, (-28c, common in Quebec Winters) so i will change suspension soon.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone happen to have any pics of install for the pedders coilovers? I got mine used but wanna make sure i got everything i was suppose to. Wondering what goes between the spacer/ washer and the shock mount on the rear shock. Also can the stock nuts off the swaybar endlinks be used on the pedders endlinks?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Pretty sure the bump stops go on and then the stock shock mount. Cant remember exactly from when I did mine. And the new front end links have a different size nut so not sure if you can use the OEM ones. Also when putting the endlinks on the nut on the inside of the car is a stupid one to tighten a stubby ratchet box wrench will make it go faster and easier. I believe it's a 17 or 18mm size

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

The stock bump stop? Does it just come out of the plastic sleeve for the stock one.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

yeah, it pops out of the black shock cover, and then theres this black ring that may or may not come off the bump stop when you pop it off, it can be a pita to get off. 2 flat head screw drivers will be your friend here.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ive noticed that since ive installe the pedders coils in my car, ive had a wierd noise coming from the front passengers side. Ive checked, double checked and triple checked everything is tight. Its almost sounds like a strut mount so i change it and the noise is still there. It sounds light a light thud noise but only notice it going at slower speeds like pulling into my uneven gravel driveway. I swapped sides with the swaybar endlinks and its still there. Theres a little movement in the wheel when i grab it top and bottom and wiggle it. The movement is in the coilover itself. Again everything is tight and trq to specs. Never made any noises with the stock suspension. Wondering if it could be in the strut itself.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Front 5 
Rear 10 

I've always kept my car at this setting, my friend did it for me when I first got them and explained to me. The softer you keep your coils the bumpier the ride will be.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Front 5
> Rear 10
> 
> I've always kept my car at this setting, my friend did it for me when I first got them and explained to me. The softer you keep your coils the bumpier the ride will be.


Your setup is quite soft, only good for Winter or for someone living in an area with perfect pavement.

I suggest u try more damping, like 17-17 and im prety sure u gonna like it.


----------

